# 11 months



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Molly turned 11 months on the 21st, so we were out practicing before the snow flys (which it has since done, including today). And now to share the pictures.



















Not stretched in this photo, for those who prefer. I should have flicked her tail though.










All these photos where taken with a delay on the camera and were 10 second set ups.

krisk


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't critique just wanted to say that I think she is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Really pretty girl. No formal critique, but I absolutely love the picture where she isn't stretched.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I like her last pic too, she is very pretty, who is she out of and what is her registered name?? Is she on pedigree data base??


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

High withers, excellent topline, excellent placement of a croup that should be a little longer. Everything flows so nicely in her topline that it is sort of hard to pick on her croup.  Very good angulation in front due to the excellent lay back of shoulder. Her upper arm is of good length, but is very straight. I am guessing that she probably has a lot of reach despite this. Excellent angulation in the rear. Very good pasterns though I would like to see a tighter foot. In the 3rd photo she looks the most balanced and because of this her head matches her body. She is young and very feminine. Could maybe use a stronger muzzle, but she is 11 months old. Excellent color.

Very pretty female.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Molly's registered name is Sunflower's PrettyInPink Frost, she is not in a database as of yet. 

Her sire is Can.Ch.Hausmekon's Flag of Honor OFA H/E. He is out of Am.Can.Ch DCT-Tebe Nobe Me & Bobby McGee HT,PT,TC,OFA x Int Ch Hausmekon Sugarpine Silhouette TC (a Southern Byrne daughter).

And her dam is Hausmekon's Caught Red Handed OFA H/E. She is out of Candia's Ain't No John Doe OFA x Int. CH Hausmekon's the Dreamcatcher TC.

Molly herself is OFA prelimned good hips/clear elbows (at 7 months) and has 2pts towards her Can.Ch from the jr.puppy class.

Some gaiting shots of her at 6 months of age.



















This one is at 7 months of age (excuse the quality of the shot).










krisk


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I agree with everything Lisa said. I like the pic where she isn't so stretched as well. She loses all her rear when she's stretched so far out. I like seeing those pretty curves.

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Lovely young female, first thing I noticed was - wow, what a topline!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She looks very balanced in the first and third photos. Nice level topline when trotting too. She reminds me a little of the moving photo of Bodo v. Lierberg that Fred Lanting used as an example of what a topline should look like when a GSD is moving.


----------

